# Hardy Gnome or Hardy KDE



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

I got my hardy disc today, I think it is Gnome based, in your opinion is gnome is good or KDE 4 better?

is a KDE 4 based version available for download, in ubuntu or any other distro, maybe fedeora or OpenSuse, also out the 2 which is good a casual user who wants his computer to work with least hassles 

thank you.


----------



## mehulved (May 22, 2008)

Go for GNOME version. KDE4.0 isn't stable enough yet.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 22, 2008)

At this moment of time, KDE 3.5.x >>> KDE4.

ABout KDE vs GNOME, well IMO KDE.
If you do want to try KDE, I'd suggest you get Fedora 9 Live, the KDE version.


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

is KDE available only in a live distro?


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

ok then, next post from Ubuntu Hardy Heron, fingers crossed.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Ubuntu always works better with Gnome.
> *kde--->kde-3.5.9 is good.get distros like opensuse for kde*
> 
> PS:good!go boy!nice improvement



Oh yes 

These posts may be useful for you
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87790#5
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87650
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87383
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84586


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

hey guys install inside windows is not showing my existing ext3


----------



## FilledVoid (May 22, 2008)

> I got my hardy disc today, I think it is Gnome based, in your opinion is gnome is good or KDE 4 better?
> 
> is a KDE 4 based version available for download, in ubuntu or any other distro, maybe fedeora or OpenSuse, also out the 2 which is good a casual user who wants his computer to work with least hassles
> 
> thank you.



Im using both Gnome and KDE4 on 64 bit Ubuntu HH. Definitely Gnome is much more stable. I seem to crash out of Konqueror if I use anything related to Flash and I have this weird sigserv error on shutting down . Although it just shows an error message and goes away. other than that I found KDE ot be ok.


----------



## debsuvra (May 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> I got my hardy disc today, I think it is Gnome based, in your opinion is gnome is good or KDE 4 better?



Just for your information : *tinyurl.com/6g4af5


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

gnome ftw, kde 4 is a bug house


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

ok installed, display is a mess - no surprise, but they have certainly made a huge huge improvement for multi booters like me, last timer around i had enter the sda & hdd nos. which is confusing, now they have a drop down giving the partition nos. 

oh i also noticed they vista like translucent window borders  thats surprising. never the less, booting is taking ~25 seconds from the time i press generic something to the login screen, something which u guys might be able to tell me is ok or no.

where can I find Intel 865gbf display drivers?


----------



## kalpik (May 22, 2008)

^^ Intel Drivers are in built into the kernel.. What exactly is the problem you are facing with the display?


----------



## Renny (May 22, 2008)

Use the Intel i810 driver for display driver.


----------



## kalpik (May 22, 2008)

^^ Since compiz is running (he mentioned translucent windows), i believe the intel driver is already in use


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

kalpik said:


> ^^ Intel Drivers are in built into the kernel.. What exactly is the problem you are facing with the display?


screen resolution, 1280x1024 is not in the list, max is 1024x800, no crt, samsung syncmaster 740N lcd optimal reso of 1280x1024


----------



## kalpik (May 22, 2008)

First he needs to tell us what he means by "The display is a mess"


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

kalpik said:


> First he needs to tell us what he means by "The display is a mess"


screen resolution, 1280x1024 is not in the list

arre koi hai, i can hardly read anything, my dad is wearing his specs and says ki 'mera number bad gaya hai' ... what should i tell him?


----------



## sourav123 (May 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> I got my hardy disc today, I think it is Gnome based, in your opinion is gnome is good or KDE 4 better?
> 
> is a KDE 4 based version available for download, in ubuntu or any other distro, maybe fedeora or OpenSuse, also out the 2 which is good a casual user who wants his computer to work with least hassles
> 
> thank you.



I must be imagining things. iMav using Linux!

If we can get such hardcore MS fans to Linux, then Linux is really the future!

P.S: On a second thought, Linux was always the future.


----------



## kalpik (May 22, 2008)

^ Do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and select your resolutions there. Then logout and login again. Try if that changes anything.


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> screen resolution, 1280x1024 is not in the list
> 
> arre koi hai, i can hardly read anything, my dad is wearing his specs and says ki 'mera number bad gaya hai' ... what should i tell him?



just one question, did u save the xorf.conf from ur last installation of gutsy.

Always backup xorg.conf, u just hav to overwrite to get things normal.

Btw if u want to configure it by point and click then go to :


/usr/share/applications


and launch "screen and graphics"


choose the desired monitor and graphics driver 

Hope it helps this way.

else there is manual way too


----------



## iMav (May 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> just one question, did u save the xorf.conf from ur last installation of gutsy.
> 
> Always backup xorg.conf, u just hav to overwrite to get things normal.


the previous installation had gone kaput because it had nvidia drivers and my card has died.



sourav123 said:


> I must be imagining things. iMav using Linux!


not the first time

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73632 , I actually want to try KDE 4, oh and yeah I have used slax also extensively, I don't bash Linux just like that, I sincerely haven't liked working on it or rather working with it 

@kalpik, will try it and let you know.


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

iMav said:


> I actually want to try KDE 4,


better get Fedora 9 KDE live cd

though i must say KDE 4 is buggy as hell but fast as cheetah


----------



## iMav (May 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> better get Fedora 9 KDE live cd
> 
> though i must say KDE 4 is buggy as hell but fast as cheetah


want a native install, i guess i will have to wait.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 23, 2008)

@manan Fedora KDE 4 live cd is live + install


----------



## iMav (May 23, 2008)

coolpcguy said:


> @manan Fedora KDE 4 live cd is live + install


ah cool, their website had a separate install media and Live media, me got confused


----------



## CadCrazy (May 23, 2008)

Arre ek baar to main bhi Konfuse ho gaya tha


----------



## iMav (May 23, 2008)

^^ tu gaurav Indian ki kami mehsoos hone nahi dega humme


----------



## CadCrazy (May 23, 2008)

^^ Yaar Main Circuit(Guarav Indian)  ko bahut miss kar raha hum . Apun ka dhanda manda pad gaya hai


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

yeah bummers don't even put that u can install from live cds too 
Btw it saved me from downloading full dvd


----------



## debsuvra (May 23, 2008)

iMav said:


> want a native install, i guess i will have to wait.



There is a Kubuntu KDE4 remix version for download which has the live and install version of KDE4. U checked that ?


----------



## iMav (May 31, 2008)

T159's blog post helped me solve the problem, I knew I had to change the monitor from somewhere as I did in Gutsy, but didn't know where the control panel was. Anyway's this blog post helped me:

*visio159.com/2008/05/28/easily-configure-graphics-and-monitor-hardware-in-ubuntu/

I changed my monitor to LCD 1280x1024 & the reso seems to be proper now.


----------



## khattam_ (May 31, 2008)

I really loved KDE.. but after I encountered Ubuntu 5.. things changed.. I have loved GNOME till now with Ubuntu 7.10... Am waiting for my hardy...


----------



## iMav (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey guys recommend some music player, last time I tried Exaile, this time wanna try something else, any new media player which is better than Exaile?


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2008)

rhythmbox - got good navigation UI
Amarok - better for KDE (slow startup in gnome)
Banshee - i did'nt like it somehow.

Songbird - Its still not mature but teh best in features and library management. Consider it as firefox of media player.

Exaile - At last this one suits me


----------



## iMav (Jun 1, 2008)

Guess Exaile still prevails


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 2, 2008)

Exaile works for me. You might not want to try Songbird yet. Ive heard that it might not actually scroble some songs and after seeing your last.fm profile I think that would be a serious drawback for you . I found Amarok a bit resource Intensive but I do like it. My next choice would be Listen or Rhythmbox. They arent big downloads so you could try them out with no problem  .


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 2, 2008)

Music quality wise VLC has no match which is why it is my fav music/video player.But its lacks some of music player's essential features.


----------



## iMav (Jun 2, 2008)

Guys how do get write permissions for my HFS+ partition, I have read access to it but no write permission. How do I get that?

I tried editing the file using sudo nautilus still the same error of read only.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is for Hardy but its worth a try. *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2346494#post2346494


----------



## iMav (Jun 2, 2008)

I am unable to write on the partition, I tired using the gksudo nautilus command too.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jun 2, 2008)

If the hfs+ partition is journaled then you wont be able to write to it.
You'll have to disable it first.
*gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_hfsplus


----------

